# Oh shit!! I messed up my brew!!!!  Help!



## Raylike (Apr 30, 2012)

Gents,

I have messed up,really messed up.Please can any one help me to correct this fcuk up.

Using Basskillers Calculator I wanted to make Test E 400mg/ml, I worked out the necessary amounts needed to make the blend.It worked out to the results below.

Oil         96ml.* I SHOULD OF USED THIS AMOUNT OF OIL !!!!!!*
Powder  80g
Ba        4ml
Bb        40ml



This is where the mistake happened.

I took the *oil quantity* from the *first part of the calculator, the section where you input your requirements.*

I.E. I used 180ml  of oil ( *Which is wrong too, mind in the gutter,clearly )* , rather then 96ml in the second part of the calculator ,ie the section where you get your results.



I know ,dumb arse!. So in total I added a extra 84ml of oil.

180ml-96ml=  84ml

All the other quantities were taken from the results section of the calculator.

How can I fix this ,help!

Raylike.


----------



## njc (Apr 30, 2012)

Does it really matter?  Wont you just have a weaker solution?  ie-200mg/ml?  

I dont know anything about home brewing, so this isnt really an answer for you to rely on.


----------



## Raylike (Apr 30, 2012)

njc said:


> Does it really matter?  Wont you just have a weaker solution?  ie-200mg/ml?
> 
> I dont know anything about home brewing, so this isnt really an answer for you to rely on.



Hello Mate,

Thanks for stopping by
I wanted to make 400mg/ml , so yes it would matter.


----------



## FordFan (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, you have two options. You can figure out the dosage you currently have (around 200mg/ml) or you can add the remainder of components to make it 400 mg/ml.


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 30, 2012)

just use the 200mg/ml until next time. learn from ur mistakes dont try to franken stien this brew and have nothing becuase u fucked it up. atleast this is still usable u just have smaller doses


----------



## Raylike (Apr 30, 2012)

FordFan said:


> Well, you have two options. You can figure out the dosage you currently have (around 200mg/ml) or you can add the remainder of components to make it 400 mg/ml.



Hi mate,

I want to know what amounts of extra components to make it 400mg/ml.

Any ideas how to do this mate ?


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 30, 2012)

add another 80g of powder I would assume. If it's holding in solution now then add whatever you can and do the math, if you don't have another 80 grams to play with. Or like they said just stick with 200mg/ml and call it a learning experience


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 30, 2012)

Well that'll teach us to be.more careful next time. I once made 50ml tren e and accidentally put in 20% BA! Not bb!

That sucked 

Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## trackstar19 (Apr 30, 2012)

If you do add in another 80g of powder be sure to add in more ba and bb as well. Hell even as is you might want to add a bit more of both in. That sucks though man


----------



## Raylike (May 1, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> Well that'll teach us to be.more careful next time. I once made 50ml tren e and accidentally put in 20% BA! Not bb!
> 
> That sucked
> 
> Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G



I guess we are on the same team mate,lol.


----------



## Raylike (May 1, 2012)

trackstar19 said:


> If you do add in another 80g of powder be sure to add in more ba and bb as well. Hell even as is you might want to add a bit more of both in. That sucks though man



Track
You are right mate, it does suck. 
Thanks.


----------



## Raylike (May 1, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> add another 80g of powder I would assume. If it's holding in solution now then add whatever you can and do the math, if you don't have another 80 grams to play with. Or like they said just stick with 200mg/ml and call it a learning experience



Digital,

I am sure it is not that simple mate. Thanks for the input though mate, it helps.


----------



## brundel (May 1, 2012)

Add 8ml more oil making it 200% oil needed for the conversion.
Then add 100% more powder and solvents.
Heat and stir.
Sterile filter.
Done


----------



## keith1569 (May 1, 2012)

Hopefully u have that much more powder haha

Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Raylike (May 1, 2012)

brundel said:


> Add 8ml more oil making it 200% oil needed for the conversion.
> Then add 100% more powder and solvents.
> Heat and stir.
> Sterile filter.
> Done



Hi Brundel

Thanks for the info mate.Please pardon my stupidity but with what I have done I want to be certain this time round.

Oil 8ml. If I use the calculator to increase 200% the oil is 192ml.If I subtract 192ml-180ml(amount I used )= 12ml. Should ignore this and use 8ml instead mate

Powder 80g
Ba 4ml
BB 40ml

Thank you for your advice mate,please know I am not questioning your help I just want to be certain this time. 160g of raws is alot to waste.

Raylike.


----------



## Raylike (May 1, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> Hopefully u have that much more powder haha
> 
> Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G



Kieth mate,its my last lot.


----------



## brundel (May 1, 2012)

Go to whatever makes it 200% oil.
The goal is to bring everything to 200%
then just heat it up and sterile filter into sterile vials.


----------

